# Maritime Heritage - Save our Ships!



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

I am sure many of you will be aware of the indifference of the British government, Lottery administrators and heritage organisations to the plight of the Nation's historic vessels, many of which are in mortal danger of being lost to the Nation forever.

The Government are currently looking at a new item of legislation, the Draft Heritage Protection Bill. The DHPB is a means of simplifying the 'listing' of heritage assets, intended to reduce bureaucracy and streamline the process of heritage protection.

There is much disappointment in the 'heritage shipping movement' that a golden opportunity is being missed to ensure the future of our historic vessels within the framework of the new legislation.

The Bill is being engineered more to protect 'fixed' assets, buildings, landmarks, and such like but is omitting the heritage assets which have the least protection of all, historic ships.

Certain ships will, however, have some form of 'protection' under the Bill, but this will extend only to 'fixed' vessels (those dry-docked or in museums) and wrecks, which of course are 'fixed' to the sea-bed!

The main argument against leaving out ships is that 'listing' is carried out on a 'local' basis, and that the very nature of ships is that they can move around and would need to be 'listed' again each time they found themselves at a new location. This is quite a bizarre complication given that solutions could be found, such as a simple 'port of registration' scheme.

There are a number of vessels in imminent danger, and a number that have been lost in recent times. Indeed, the National Historic Ships organisation have created a register of endangered vessels, but have no legal clout whatsoever to do anything about saving them.

The last steam-powered Landing Ship, Tank, HMS Stalker of 1944 vintage is close to being broken up in Portsmouth following the indifference of the 'authorities' to her plight in spite of a strong campaign to save her. The Falklands veteran, HMS Plymouth, a proven visitor attraction, is also in danger of scrapping. The money and the will are there, but Plymouth City Council are indifferent to helping secure a berth for her in her home port.

Many of our ships, both naval and merchant, are in danger of being lost. Troubled financial times may be with us, but once they are lost they are lost forever. We will be letting our descendents down gravely if we let this state of affairs continue.

So please join the campaign to 'Save our Ships' and sign the petition on the Downing Street website, and ask others to do the same. If we speak with one voice then we can force the changes to preserve our past!

www.maritimeheritage.co.uk

----------------
I hope I have placed this post appropriately and hopefully I haven't abused any forum 'etiquette' by making an appeal in my maiden post! If I have then I apologise, but hope that the importance of the issue will allow me some leeway!

Thanks for a great site, and best wishes to all!

Simon.


----------



## mike N (Nov 13, 2007)

*maritime heritage*

Thanks Stornaway, signed with pleasure.

Mike(Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Signed by me too.

This deserves our support folks!


----------



## jAdUwallah (Oct 27, 2007)

I've signed.(Thumb)


----------



## jessowen (Oct 10, 2008)

A good cause, well put.
Being ex-RN, I will pass the link on to all my friends.
Can I suggest others do the same and widen the audience.
Regards


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I have signed for an excellent cause (Thumb) 

Chris


----------



## Andy Lavies (Feb 12, 2006)

I've clicked the magic button, too.
Andy


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

I too have just signed the petition.

Ian


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Yup signed here too.

Jonty


----------



## Bunts (May 6, 2007)

As one of "Charles Henry's - 'old fogies with their little stamped metal things', I too have signed....Bunts


----------



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

Many thanks to you all for your support and kind words!

It is great to see more names on the petition, but...... 141 thread views to date and at best 18 new names since I posted!

I know that people are busy, I appreciate that this is not everyone's number one priority, I realise too that many members are internationally-based and unable to participate in Downing Street petitions, but please if you have taken the time to view this thread then please hit that link. It will only take a minute or two out of your day, honest!

Please don't put off until tomorrow what you can do today, some of our most loved ships won't have a tomorrow!

Thankyou, and Happy New Year to all!

Simon.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just how does one get to nominate a ship?boat for presaervation, Simon.
I know of a particularly famous lifeboat in question that should be saved and preserved, and oh but for the money she stands rotting away?
signed as well, by the way.


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

All signed up. Happy New Year to all.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Me too....signed up


----------



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

Just signed


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

Signed, sealed & delivered


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Have signed for a worthy cause.

Regards Robert


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

very worth while, problem may be that chattering classes value Art but not Craft, look at recent £50 million for an old Italian painting when we could not spend £250,000 to save B.I.s Uganda


----------



## Matt Black (Dec 31, 2008)

*Ex Pats too*

many members are internationally-based and unable to participate in Downing Street petitions, 

Yes you can participate. use the drop down menu and click on "Expatriate"

good luck


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

Have clicked the button from down under.

GWB


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Signed up or on(Thumb)


----------



## Pemcol (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm all signed up too.
Frank.


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

signed on as well, just to add a comment to the preservation causes. 
Lack of foresight in the marine heritage establishment has resulted in a huge gap in the preservation of our mercantile history. the 20th C saw a massive change in ship design, construction, use and propulsion and yet there is little remaining for future generations to view. one day historians will wake up to this fact, but so long as the little we have left is protected then we will be able to pass on some of the history of our seafaring life. 
Even just writing down your own experience at sea, no matter how mundane, will add to the record of a way of life that is rapidly fading into the mists of time.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Just signed up and a pleasure to do so


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Done.


----------



## Torrance (Jan 1, 2009)

*Save our Ships*

Thanks Stornoway

Signed with Pleasure

Ken(Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Signed up with pleasure.


----------



## MARINEJOCKY (Nov 25, 2007)

also signed

what happened to the Uganda, that was the very first ship I was ever on. Flew to Venice and joined her next to St Marks square for a school cruise ending back in Southampton. 90% of us sea sick in a force 5 off Italy, 99% of us all bought flick knives in Naples only to have them confiscated before we made Gib. 

Could I suggest including a request to sign the petition in the title of the thread which may get more members to look at it.


----------



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

Many thanks for all your support and kind words, the petition is coming on well now!

I did notice that there is a severe lack of ladies names appearing though! If all the chaps 'on board' were to invite their good ladies to sign, or perhaps do it for them(!) then the petition could possibly double in a flash! But no offence to the ladies that have signed, of course. Indeed, the reverse situation would apply! Oh, and grannies, grandads, cousins, nieces....you get the idea!

HMS Glasgow went on her way to ship heaven this week and the WW2 veterans HMS Rame Head and HMS Stalker won't be far behind her, there won't be many historic ships left to save soon!!

All the best,
Simon.


----------



## Fiesty Fay (Jan 6, 2008)

I have signed too, just hope they listen


----------



## Graham01 (May 25, 2008)

It was a plesure to sign, Also we added a link to our web sites as well with a copy of original post (hope that was ok)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Signed up with pleasure ....

Being the cynic that I am, I do sometimes wonder if these petitions are a bit of window dressing, and reasons will be found not to do something rather than the effort being made to do something ....

Sorry mods if a bit OT


----------



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

With pleasure !(Thumb) 

G1no.


----------



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

andysk - Yes, I know what you are saying. Petitions are always a bit of a 'safety-valve' thing; let the fools get it off their chests and we will do what the hell we like anyway! Especially with the current lot in Westminster, preserving anything to do with a more illustrious past doesn't fit in with the policy of of sweeping away the old in preparation for the 'New World Order'!

Still, it's got to be worth a try, it costs 'nowt to sign!

And thanks to Graham01. Links on websites are great news! The more that know about it the better, brilliant!

Thanks to all for signing,

Simon.


----------



## cubpilot (Aug 18, 2008)

Rame Head! still afloat? I did a drydocking on her in 1984/5 when the astbestos was removed and she went to scotland. we pressure washed the hull and there were so many rivets leaking that it was decided to patch some with body filler and hope she stayed intact on the tow north. thereafter she could settle on the mud again. saving taxpayer money on doing a proper job but it just goes to show if she is still here after 20 years


----------



## g1noR890025 (Oct 22, 2008)

John.H.Clark said:


> very worth while, problem may be that chattering classes value Art but not Craft, look at recent £50 million for an old Italian painting when we could not spend £250,000 to save B.I.s Uganda


Not to mention in excess of £100,000,000 for a load of old "KAKA". What on earth is the world coming to ?(MAD)


----------



## moffatman (Dec 20, 2008)

A very worthy cause, I have signed it and e-mailed the link to my address book, please consider doing likewise shipmates!!


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

signed up 
Pete


----------



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

That must have been some top body filler, cubpilot!

Rame Head has well outlived my old Cortina, and that was full of the stuff!

Thanks to all signatories to date.

Simon.


----------



## passenger john (Nov 2, 2006)

Done!


----------



## Stowaway (Oct 22, 2008)

The petition has died a bit of a death lately, if everyone who had read this post had signed it would be going great guns!

So please sign if you haven't already, and circulate the link if at all possible!

Many thanks, regards,

Simon.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

A stange country we live in ,the U.S. has saved at least 2 or 3 of their wartime liberty ships and are proud to spend money on there upkeep ,yet here in the U.K. and especialy Mersey side all we can do is spend a fortune doing up a German U.Boat as a tourist attraction ,power to your petition.


----------



## oglebilluk (Mar 14, 2006)

tom roberts said:


> A stange country we live in ,the U.S. has saved at least 2 or 3 of their wartime liberty ships and are proud to spend money on there upkeep ,yet here in the U.K. and especialy Mersey side all we can do is spend a fortune doing up a German U.Boat as a tourist attraction ,power to your petition.


...and the doing up entails cutting it into 3 sections to make it a better attraction!!!


----------

